# Posie and Stitch



## MaddiesBuns1898 (Sep 25, 2019)

Meet my bun babies Stitch and Posie! Both rescues from the local shelter, posie is an American, 4 in October and stitch is a Dutch mix a little over a year old .. they are absolute snugglebugs, free roaming and just finished bonding!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 26, 2019)

OMG, they're adorable! Welcome to RO by the way .


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Sep 26, 2019)

OMG, they are so adorable! Too much cuteness. Love Dutch mixes.


----------

